# Battery & Brake warning lights stay on after start-up?



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

Anyone have any idea why the Battery & Brake idiot lights would stay illuminated after a cold startup (2001 Maxima 20th Anniv. Ed.)? They always go off after about 5 minutes and there doesn't appear to be anything wrong with the charging or braking systems?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats nissans way of telling you that there IS a problem with your charging system. have it checked out


----------



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

I figured as much. I took it to a local mechanic but he had no idea what that meant. I guess I will have to take it back to Nissan (when it first occured they blamed it on the faulty ECU, it only solved it for a month). 

This has been the worst car I have ever owned. For the 1 1/2 years I have had it the SES light has been on longer then it has been off! I have replaced the MAF sensor, 3 oxygen sensors, the Idle Air Control Valve and the ECU. Where will it end?

Sorry, just blowing off steam. I am so done with this car.


----------

